# Your fish's home (contest)



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

The staff are not involved in this contest; it is not an official contest.

I wanted to do a contest where you post a pic of your betta's whole tank, & of the betta close up.

Rules:
1) Follow the bettafish.com rules.
2) No posting links to pictures, only pictures themselves.
3) The contest is only for bettas, no other fish.
4) One person can post multiple bettas/tanks, but only one reward per person.

Here's how it works:

Post your betta's name, a close-up picture of your betta, along with a picture of that betta's whole tank. It can be any kind of betta, but no other type of fish.

When we have 15 entries, the contest will be closed & I will decide on winners.
There will be 1st, second, & third places. I will draw a picture of the submitted betta for each place. The 1st place one will be colored, the others will be black & white.


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

Example: (this pic isn't part of the contest, it's just an example)

Name of fish: Plahlumah


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

Now the actual fish:


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Ohh this sounds fun, I'm going to go take the pictures now, even though the tank I'm entering isn't jaw dropping.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

This all I can post for the moment, sorry.

betta Name: Tiffany
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=15538&pictureid=104073


betta name: Jaws
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=24642&pictureid=156841


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

opps sorry ill fix that
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=24642&pictureid=156841


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm entering Nick and his creepy tank!:-D

he is a crowntail betta


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

tiffanylucky said:


> This all I can post for the moment, sorry.
> 
> betta Name: Tiffany
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=15538&pictureid=104073
> ...


Sorry, I can't see them for some reason. You'll have to try to post the here. Or do you have a album on your profile?


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

yeah I have an album


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Lago's tank


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh & BTW this contest was approved by Olympia.


----------



## ozymandius (Dec 16, 2014)

first pic is a wide shot of the tank and a female doing a swim by

second pic is my main man Koba hiding in the water lettuce and duckweed

third pic is koba in a pickle jar ( hard to get a good pic of him)

last pic is just another shot of his tank, cloudy from the laterite and flourite clay that ive added to recreate as natural an environment as possible same reason for all the oak and kettappa leaf litter.

ill try and get better pics of him ina couple of hours at lights on while hes flaring in a jar.


----------



## Creativemind243 (Dec 13, 2014)

Name: Frederick


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=24642&pictureid=157065
Name: Jaws
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=24642&pictureid=156841

In this picture, Tiffy decided to photobomb the picture because I wouldn't feed her for a full ten seconds.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Name Tiffy ( the one who photobombed jaw's picture)


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I am going to unfortunately have to close this thread since heartbettas is no longer a member here. Thanks as always for your understanding.


----------

